# 2016 spring MADS meeting



## SMenigoz

Putting out a feeler to see if the East Coasters are up for another meeting at my place (Frederick, MD), sometime in February/March? Any particular dates that are out?


----------



## Judy S

Nametag committee??? Would love to see your tanks...and of course you too...name the day...and if anyone needs anything, or wants ...post !! Auction?


----------



## Mantella71

Definitely want to attend my 1st meeting and meet some more members.


----------



## carola1155

weekend of Feb 13th and 14th is probably out for those of us with significant others that already think we spend enough time with the frogs as it is... haha (it's also presidents weekend, so people may be out of town anyway)

Were you thinking a saturday or a sunday?


----------



## Julio

end of Feb through March would work best since first 3 weeks in feb have a lot going on with Super Bowl, presidents week and Valentines, blah blah blah


----------



## topher

I would definitely come up. The last MADS meet was a little far from me but I always like an excuse to come up and take a look around, drink some brews, and buy some frogs. 

I agree with doing it after the Super Bowl/valentines day craziness, though. Mid to Late February or early March sounds awesome.


----------



## Leaf28

I'd definitely be interested in attending this meet.


----------



## jarteta97

MMMMMM 4 1/2 hour drive... there's no way I'm driving, but my father is a pilot so maybe his schedule will be favorable at the time  also it might be funny to see people's reactions when an 18 year old kid walks in


----------



## Judy S

There's an airport not too far from Scott's....and even at 18, you would not be the least bit uncomfortable....


----------



## botanty

I am interested in attending. Flexible regarding dates. Scott, thanks for hosting.


----------



## CAPTAIN RON

Sounds good Scott! Anytime except Feb 27th for me-Hamburg show.


----------



## Alextravis

I'm right down the road. Just let me know when Scott. Thanks


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Erikb3113

The second half of feb/ early march sounds good. 

Sent from my LG-D801 using Tapatalk


----------



## frogcrazy

Is there a date for the meeting yet?


----------



## Tykie

Scott count me in, any day works for me.


----------



## angry gary

would love to be there.only have one weekend in feb and march that i cant make it. if i say when i will jinx it!
and whats all this talk about cant go on valentines weekend! if your spouse loves you and wants you to be happy then you tell them i am going to Scott's! 

AG


----------



## Armson

Gary! I thought you got out of the hobby years ago! Glad to see you are still around


----------



## SMenigoz

Way to have your priorities in order Gary!
I took a look at a calendar to find a date.
OUT 13/14Feb Valentines Weekend
OUT 20/21 I work
OUT 27/28 Hamburg show
March:
OUT I'll be out of the country:05Mar-10Mar, so 12/13Mar is out
OUT 19/20Mar I work
Looks like the best opportunity is 26/27Mar... any conflicts with this?


----------



## carola1155

26th should be fine for me. 

27th is Easter (its early this year), so that might affect attendance a bit.


----------



## angry gary

im there! will be looking for a small group of tincs. brazilian yellowheads, matechos, something along those lines!
and i have a ton of anthonyii i will trade for supplies of any type of stuff i need. just need to move some frogs!
see y'all there

AG


----------



## thedudeabides

I am still trying to decide if this hobby is right for me, but I would be interested in attending this meeting.


----------



## Blocker Institute

We want to go!


----------



## ALLEN HUNTER

Hey, Haven't been in many years. Don't even know how long. Moved around a good bit with my wife's school, the job contract I took in SD, etc... Just got settled back in hopefully for good in WV and getting back into the hobby full swing. Interested in attending if it's an open invitation. Just let me know. I can bring local beers from WV and some great IPA homebrew.


----------



## cbreon

I plan on making the trip, and I'm sure Phil will too if he's around. Thanks Scott!


----------



## SMenigoz

Its official-- 26Mar16, Saturday
Time: 11-?
Place: Frederick, Maryland (PM me for directions)
Parking: I live on a long cu-de-sac; plenty of parking
Bring: a desire to mingle and meet other frog geeks 
Don't bring: roaches, snakes, sticky fingers
Food: I'll get subs, Cynthia may make brownies
Topics: auction?, speaker?, anybody got a burning desire to see something like ff prep or spray foam tank build? I'd like to know more about meds for our frogs... reliable labs for swabs...

Lets hope the end of March places us out of snowy weather. 
I may make a trip to Al's Orchid before this; if so, I'll likely pick up a gift certificate ands offer it as a prize for some contest.
Bring stuff to support the auction--plant clippings work fine. 
I'll be placing the order for subs a week before the meet--reply here or PM me so that I can provide enough food for those who let me know they're coming.


----------



## Van Robinson

Thanks for hosting again Scott that date works for me look forward to seeing everyone.


----------



## Tykie

Scott I will be there 100% Guaranteed 

Love to know more on Frog Meds etc. also


----------



## mysticdragon72

Hmm... anyone is invited? I just wish we were closer if so. Sounds like it'd be a blast 

Are there any strictly frog shows in this area? Hamburg, PA that is?


----------



## CAPTAIN RON

Not too far! A group comes from New York to Scotts Mads meet every meet!


----------



## mysticdragon72

LOL

It's too far for my beat-up piece of crap truck... besides, hubby said he's not driving that far for some "stupid frogs!" ... his thoughts, NOT mine


----------



## angry gary

mysticdragon72 said:


> LOL
> 
> It's too far for my beat-up piece of crap truck... besides, hubby said he's not driving that far for some "stupid frogs!" ... his thoughts, NOT mine


Stupid frogs?!? hubby not hobby friendly??not a good way to go through life!try to make it. or try to find someone coming from your direction to catch a ride with.

AG


----------



## angry gary

Allen,
it will good to see you again! this time don't bring your motorcycle!
Gary


----------



## Julio

pea aphid cultures
$15
Aphid cultures will be for sale at the Long Island show at the Tincman Herps table! Come buy and check us out.
can also deliver to the MADS meeting on March 26th


----------



## rollinkansas

Will have the following rare captive bred sub adult Anolis available for delivery. Unfortunately I will be working but any prospective buyers are welcome to my email/cell to get any care/husbandry issues down pat. Although if you are already keeping darts these will be nothing. 

1.1 Anolis marmoratus marmoratus
1.1 Anolis marmoratus Pointe Violon
1.1 Anolis marmoratus alliaceus
1.1 Anolis marmoratus Trois Riviere
1.1 Anolis marmoratus setosus
1.1 Anolis teraealtae
1.1 Anolis ferreus
1.1 Anolis roquet saleini
1.1 Anolis roquet caracoli
1.1 Anolis roquet zebrilius


----------



## mysticdragon72

It's not that he's not hobby friendly he's just not interested in driving that far! It was all I could do to get him to spend the couple of hours at the show in Hamburg.... I'd love to go to get some more learning done but I'd hate to be a burden on anyone and ask for them to pick me up. If I had my own car I'd drive myself but it's sitting in my barn waiting for a freeze plug lol


----------



## Judy S

you won't need to worry about a freeze plug when MADS is on....


----------



## mysticdragon72

??? Don't get what you mean...


----------



## Tykie

*Re: 2016 Spring MADS meeting*

I am still looking for CHOCOLATE Leucs and I will be at the MADS Meeting. So let me know if you have any available to bring ??


----------



## Van Robinson

Wanted for MADS: 1.0 Escudo, 1.0 Cauchero, 0.1 Christobal, 0.1 Drago Colon 
Can bring: Several male Drago Colon, non calling Almirante likely female, Banded imitators can likely pair up a couple, Inibico Tarapoto pairs, vanzolini probable pairs. Extra Patricia, Reginas. Plant cuttings. Open trades or purchase Thanks


----------



## Tykie

Wanted at MADS Meeting ::

CHOCOLATE LEUCOMELAS PLEASE


----------



## SMenigoz

Looks like the threat of snow is behind us; all systems go for the MADS meet this Saturday, 26Mar16 from ~11am to whenever. 
I've got a head count of ~20 and will be placing the sub order tomorrow.
Picked up a $50 gift card from Al's Orchid in Leesburg to go to whoever guesses the number of clay balls in a container.
See you in 6 days,
Scott


----------



## Judy S

There were rumors floating around that you were on a fishing expedition...


----------



## MDfrog

Count me in.

looking forward to it


----------



## Julio

please bring any item you wish to donate to the conservation auction.

This auction will benefit The Panama Amphibian Conservation center to help them continue efforts in saving Atelopus. 
El Valle Amphibian Conservation Center | Amphibian Rescue and Conservation Project

Tads, plant cuttings, supplies anything and everything is welcomed.


----------



## SMenigoz

Judy S said:


> There were rumors floating around that you were on a fishing expedition...


Leaving on the fishing expedition the following Saturday 
It should give me an opportunity to replenish my stock of live oak leaf litter-- my fish buddies laughed at me for raking up 6 garbage bags-- "you'll never go through that many leaves!"-- suffice to say, I'm out.
This time I'll collect 7 bags.


----------



## Julio

will have Booming spring tails cultures at $10 and Aphid cultures 
Isos whites $5, purples $10


----------



## cbreon

I have a proven 1.2 of rio Branco, 1.0.2 quepos, 0.0.3 San Lorenzo sylvatica, 0.0.3 spotted eldorado, 1.0.2 popa available for delivery to the meeting. Email me at [email protected] if you're interested.


----------



## angry gary

van,
i would be interested in two or three reginas if the price is right.

AG


----------



## Van Robinson

PM sent yesterday.


----------



## SMenigoz

I'm looking for a male Citronella and male Cobalt... or someone interested in getting females?


----------



## topher

Anybody going to bring any fun cuttings? I may bring a few


----------



## Judy S

T--any hints?? How much $$$ should I bring??


----------



## tazman2nj

SMenigoz said:


> I'm looking for a male Citronella and male Cobalt... or someone interested in getting females?


I am interested in a female citronella. I have one lonely male.


----------



## Tykie

I am also looking for 2 Male Azureus Adult Frogs for Breeding. Thanks


----------



## BBoyette

I'll be there, I have a empty 18x18x24 zoo med with screen and glass top. It has a hole drilled for misting, pm if interested.


----------



## BBoyette

Also have a prob pair of salt creek pumilio if anyone is interested.


----------



## Tykie

*THANKS Re: 2016 Spring MADS meeting*

Just wanted to give a big Thank You to Scott and his Wife Cynthia, for having the MADS Meeting at his house tonight. It was also nice to meet every one in attendance today. This was my first FROG Meeting and I had a blast. Thanks again to everyone, and a Special Thanks too Idris, Julio, and John from New York for bringing me my Beautiful Frogs and LED Lights.


----------



## cbreon

Thanks Scott and Cytnthia, I always enjoy coming down and hanging out. You guys throw a great frog party!


----------



## CAPTAIN RON

Thank you Scott and Cynthia for hosting a great MADS meet once again.Great to see everybody and share some frog knowledge,and a few brews.Hope eveybody had a safe trip home,and a Happy Easter to all!
Ron


----------



## Julio

Thanks to Scott and Cynthia for hosting!

Great meeting, thanks to everyone who donated items to the auction, we raised $232 for EVACC which I rounded up to $240.

See you guys at the next meeting!


----------



## Judy S

Thanks to Cynthia and Scott for their hospitality...great fun, good people..and to the people who drove so far--wonderful that they came.


----------



## SMenigoz

Another enjoyable MADS meeting without drama...the way it should be. 
Capt Ron was the winner of the $50 gift card for Al's Orchid in Leesburg, VA.
Items left behind: 
cooler
sweatshirt
folding table
breeding pair of histrionicus 
I saw a few taking pictures-- feel free to post them.
Thanks to Mike for the pens and frog pottery.


----------



## Judy S

damnit, I couldn't remember where I left my frogs......


----------



## topher

SMenigoz said:


> Another enjoyable MADS meeting without drama...the way it should be.
> Capt Ron was the winner of the $50 gift card for Al's Orchid in Leesburg, VA.
> Items left behind:
> cooler
> sweatshirt
> folding table
> breeding pair of histrionicus
> I saw a few taking pictures-- feel free to post them.
> Thanks to Mike for the pens and frog pottery.


Scott the sweatshirt is mine :/ ... i also lost a pair of histos somewhere so those might be mine as well


----------



## Judy S

Nope...those frogs are mine!! LOL


----------



## CAPTAIN RON

Scott,i left a pair of Histos in a cooler on a folding table.Its mine! Actually the cooler is mine,i will touch base with you after fishing trip!
Thanks,Ron


----------



## SMenigoz

Got back from my fishing trip to South Carolina and caught this 9 pounder!


----------



## SMenigoz

Also raked up 7 garbage bags full of live oak leaf litter and am in the of process sorting and cleaning it. For those asking for it, PM me.


----------



## CAPTAIN RON

Did you or are you going to get that big ole girl mounted! Nice fish Scott! What did you get her on?


----------



## SMenigoz

No way! Catch and Release all the way for me. Got a weight, snapped a photo and then back in the water for someone else to catch.
Caught her at Santee Cooper, a flooded cypress swamp, on a spinnerbait. We had "plans" to do a lot of sight fishing for them on beds, but either were too early or too late. Had to work through 30-50mph winds the entire trip; made boat position a bit of a joke. 
Got to see a few mater moccasins and LOTS of big gators. My partner actually cast a floating frog to a gator resting in the hyacinths; hopped the frog to rest right on the gator's head! Classic photo opportunity...missed.



CAPTAIN RON said:


> Did you or are you going to get that big ole girl mounted! Nice fish Scott! What did you get her on?


----------

